# openin day



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> who alls season has started yet? 17 days here in Ohio


To many to count...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> To many to count...


ohh all the jokes I could make about southern education cause there is like less than 20 days... but im going to take the high road and not say anything :wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

September 15th for me


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh all the jokes I could make about southern education cause there is like less than 20 days... but im going to take the high road and not say anything :wink:


Hey jack if I can't count with out takin my boots off its to much to count! :lol:


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

16 days! TEXAS!!!!


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

October 1st. Not soon enough!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

South georgia where I hunt opened today, will be there next weekend


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

11 days until we open in east Tennessee I don't know how much bow hunting i will be doing this season now that i'm starting a new job but we will soon find out.


----------



## Mossyhorns86 (Aug 19, 2010)

Opened last weekend here in Minnesota!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

October 1st can't come soon enough.


----------



## DapperDan (Jul 31, 2011)

Sept 27th in NY northern zone. Southern zone Oct 1st. Thankfully, I'm in the north!:teeth:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Got 9 days here in arkansas. I have a few good ones on camera and I cant wait to try out the toxic broadheads!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

So far I ain't got nothing worth shooting besides a 3 year old 8 point on camera...... :shrug: got a 2 year old 6 point that is prolly 16 inches wide tho....


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

guys i am age 60 been bowhunting deer alot since i was 15,early season is ok but the later and the colder is always " buck horns for the wall " so get ready and practice for the best time of the year to bowhunt.good luck, wear a harness,and please be safe .right now in minnesota the deer are hard to pattern ,to many acorns all over.Pete53


----------

